# Catholicism and Paganism



## arapahoepark (Jul 15, 2015)

I haven't seen too much regarding the specific antecedents of Catholic practices other than people noting that they are of pagan origin. Are there any good resources on the subject?


----------



## Puritan Scot (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Babylons-Papa...92174&sr=1-1&keywords=the+two+babylons+hislop


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello John,

One Ralph Woodrow, who had written, _Babylon Mystery Religion, _influenced deeply by Hislop’s book, later retracted his view (and pulled his book off the market) after realizing Hislop badly erred; here is a review he wrote (in PDF), _"THE TWO BABYLONS: A Case Study in Poor Methodology", _published in _Christian Research Journal, _1999 Volume: 22 Number: 2. If Hislop got the foundation wrong, is what he built on it of worth?


----------



## Puritan Scot (Jul 15, 2015)

Steve,
Much appreciative to you for the article and bringing to one's attention Ralph Woodrow's retraction concerning some inaccuracies gleaned from Hislop's book. His intergrity in so doing is to be commended.


----------



## MW (Jul 15, 2015)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> If Hislop got the foundation wrong, is what he built on it of worth?



The stone blocks are solid and might be built up into a better constructed wall.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 15, 2015)

You might consider:

http://www.naphtali.com/2013/10/15/gillespie-epc/


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 16, 2015)

The Roman priest Malachi Martin (ironically) hinted at how some cities like New York, which had a strong influx of "Old World" Christian traditions, which traditions, so he claims, drew upon pagan practices, made for a dangerous combination. See _Hostage to the Devil_


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a number of Malachi Martin and Avro Manhattan books contra Roman Catholicism if anyone's interested (not _Hostage to the Devil_, though, which is available in various formats here).


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 16, 2015)

Any others? I looked up Pagan Christianity by Frank Voila but, I am hesitant to read it after the reviews I read. It seems he is emergent (house church movement) thinks everything from Christmas to liturgies and sermons as well as Sunday worship is pagan. Unfortunately, looking this up in Google one finds similar, superficial webpages.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 16, 2015)

arap said:


> Any others? I looked up Pagan Christianity by Frank Voila but, I am hesitant to read it after the reviews I read. It seems he is emergent (house church movement) thinks everything from Christmas to liturgies and sermons as well as Sunday worship is pagan. Unfortunately, looking this up in Google one finds similar, superficial webpages.



I think Viola is probably correct in diagnosis if not in solutions. I've read some stuff by him that wasn't bad. Not great, but okay.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 16, 2015)

Peter Brown, _The Cult of the Saints_ is an excellent starting point.


----------



## Ken (Jul 22, 2015)

Being new to the boards, it looks like it is not politically incorrect to speak as the reformers did concerning the Papacy?


----------

